

Is Your Company Geek-Compatible – Training (part 2 of 5) - gdltec
http://ontechies.com/2011/05/25/is-your-company-geek-compatible-%E2%80%93-training-part-2-of-5/

======
gdltec
Companies that care about their employees will invest on them, one of the ways
they can invest in people is by training them.

